
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead - setra
https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425
======
setra
This was written by a western venture capitalist Michael Moritz of Sequoia
Capital. He Invested in Google, LinkedIn, PayPal. etc.

------
neurotech1
Non-Paywall link [http://archive.is/5X66E](http://archive.is/5X66E)

